# [SOLVED] can't print text from MS programs



## yorkymum (Oct 21, 2009)

My printers work: test pages, .pdf docs, pictures & graphics, this post, all print. Notepad, Word, Excel, Wordpad won't print most text. If the doc has a picture, it prints. Also, some titles, captions or first lines might print. There are no error messages. All software has been reinstalled, updated, even did a system recovery, problem persists. AVG virus scan says no problem. Any ideas?

XP Pro SP3, Office Small Business Edition 2003, IE8, HP Deskjet 5150, HP PSC 2410


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: can't print text from MS programs*

Since the test page worked, the problem is in the Microsoft programs. Open Word and in the Question box type repair. Choose Automatically Repair Office Programs and follow the instructions.


----------



## yorkymum (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: can't print text from MS programs*

Thanks for the suggestion, but I'd done that a couple of times, both from within Word, and thru the add/remove programs route. No change. Any other ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: can't print text from MS programs*

Go to this Microsoft site How to reset user options and registry settings in Word and scroll way down to Global Template. This will explain why your reinstalls didn't work and how to change Normal.dot.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: can't print text from MS programs*

Is it possible it's a font related issue? I've have when some fonts just don't print correctly. If you create a bland document with minimal formatting and a generic font like Arial, will it do the same thing?


----------



## yorkymum (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: can't print text from MS programs*

I have FINALLY got things printing again, and geez, do I feel dumb. Remember the old adage "keep it simple, stupid"? The problem turned out to be a defective printer cartridge. Since certain items were printing, and the helper programs for two different printers reported everything was fine ink-wise, I just never thought. But I had noticed that the limited items that were printing were a teeney bit light-colored, so I bought a new black cartridge as a final resort and Voila! documents now printing just fine. It still seems strange to me, as I have run many, many of these $25+ cartridges down to the last drop I can squeeze out of them without any problems, but not this time. My theory is that in a 7 hour power outage during a storm in December, the ridiculously cold house temperature spoiled the ink. Thanks for all the really good suggestions, however. Lets all hope for an early spring!


----------

